# Cleaning a Barbour



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

Can you clean the cotton lining on a Barbour coat? Suppose you have dirt or odor of sweat in it.

Can you rub some soap into the offending areas and blast the thing with your garden hose and cold water? Is that going to ruin it?

A coat that can't be cleaned in some way seems highly impracticable to me. Barbour suggests sponging with cold water. This seems like a timid method which won't produce the intended result. Anyone with experience on this topic?



> *ASK ANDY UPDATE: *There's some great information in our Rescuing A Stinky Barbour Jacket discussion.


----------



## Trilby (Aug 11, 2004)

You don't want soap getting onto the waxed cotton - that's why you can't clean Barbour jackets and that's why they suggest just sponging the lining with cold water.

I would say that if you use any soap or chemicals, you're asking for trouble.


----------



## Micawber (Nov 9, 2006)

Soap or detergents are likely to remove or affect the wax proofing which is why Barbour only recommend a sponge down with cold water. My Barbour working (and other make waxproofs) are used in the great outdoors and can get very mucky with mud, muck, blood etc. When this happens all I do is soak it in a big bucket of cold water to loosen the soiling and then hang them up outside and give them a dose of the hosepipe treatment as you suggest. Allowing the coat to dry naturally and keeping the seams and wear areas proofed work ok for me.

As an experiment years ago I did in fact try chucking an old Barbour in the washing machine on a low setting, allowing it to dry naturally and then reproofing it but this treatment knocked the guts, and some of the colour out of it and it was never quite the same again. Ok for an old work coat used when out checking your pheasants and traplines but not so good for fashion wear.


----------



## Rich (Jul 10, 2005)

I have a Barbour that is 20 years old and still going strong - just a little frayed at the cuffs. I use the garden hose on it in the summer, generously, inside and out, and let it dry in the sun. I rewax it for the winter. The smell of the wax overrides any other lingering smells there might be.


----------



## THORVALD (Jan 30, 2007)

*Limited Barbour Cleaning*

Less is always best on a Barbour IMO. I've used the hose option several times, but remove the wax you have a plain jacket

Thorvald


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

THORVALD said:


> Less is always best on a Barbour IMO. I've used the hose option several times, but remove the wax you have a plain jacket
> 
> Thorvald


But since you can apply more wax I would think you would be back to the original condition. Apparently not. Is there some special factory applied stuff on the inside of the fabric which washes off with soap? Also Thorvald you didn't say if the hose treatment was successful. Did it remove the wax? I was under the impression that when you waxed a coat from the outside the wax permeated the fabric clear through. Wheres the Barbour expert?


----------



## Micawber (Nov 9, 2006)

windsor said:


> But since you can apply more wax I would think you would be back to the original condition. Apparently not. Is there some special factory applied stuff on the inside of the fabric which washes off with soap? Also Thorvald you didn't say if the hose treatment was successful. Did it remove the wax? I was under the impression that when you waxed a coat from the outside the wax permeated the fabric clear through. Wheres the Barbour expert?


I thought I answered your question, apologies if I was not clear. A hose will clean the exterior and freshen up the interior. Linings will get discoloured especially if the coat is worn in warm conditions as this can cause the wax to leach from the outer shell. Soaps and detergents are likely to spoil the proofing and can even spoil the colour of the shell (see my earlier post).

I'm not an expert but have worn them for out and about in the British countryside more often than not as a working garment for more years than I care to mention.


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies to my questions. I will try the cold water treatment and report back. I still feel that I don't really understand....that is know the chemistry involved as to why soap is the forbidden substance with Barbours if what they put on the cloth is the same stuff they sell in the can. Maybe its not, but Barbour does not make this clear. Perhaps the outside of the coat cloth is coated with the special wax from the can but the inside has something different on it which is affected by soap. I wonder if it would be affected by a product like Fabreeze....which is a spray to eliminate odors ? I like Barbours. I have three coats and a down vest and some shirts and a sweater. But I would like more information and less "mystery"


----------



## Micawber (Nov 9, 2006)

They have a area on their website but perhaps your best bet is probably to contact Barbour direct and ask them.


----------



## Pleasant McIvor (Apr 14, 2008)

Has anyone had any luck cleaning the lining with any substance? A thorough hosing-off has not removed the persistent stench in the lining of my beloved Border, which it acquired hanging in the closet over the summer. Any suggestions on how to fix this?


----------



## Crane's (Sep 18, 2008)

Use Fabreze to kill the odor. Barbour and Filson oilcloth garments are basically cleaned with a hose and no soap. Any kind of soap will deteriorate the wax proofing and reproofing it will become an exercise you won't forget. It can be done but you'll need about 6 cans of wax and a couple of days to do the job.


----------



## Pleasant McIvor (Apr 14, 2008)

^ Thank you. That was going to be my last resort. I'll report back with results.


----------



## choppington (Dec 2, 2012)

*A Cleaning Solution*

The Barbour-recommended wet sponge method has never done me much good.

A "solution" I've found to de-stink vintage Barbours is to combine one part hydrogen peroxide with one part baking soda and two parts water in a spray bottle. Swirl and shake the solution around to dissolve the baking soda. Turn you coat inside out and saturate the lining with the solution. Then hang the coat outside in the sun (best) or in a well ventilated area to dry. Repeat if necessary.

Definitely test the solution out on a less noticeable area of the liner (sleeves or inside the inner breast pocket work well) to make sure that you're not going to bleach out the fabric. If discoloration occurs, just add water to reduce the concentration of hydrogen peroxide. The recipe above doesn't need to be exact. I just sort of mix as seems fit. After you've neutralized the stink and your jacket has dried, you may notice a white residue left on areas like the nylon skirt found on the hem of some jackets. You can use a sponge wet with water to remove this or, if you're really paranoid, you can hose down the whole jacket to wash out any residual peroxide and baking soda. Personally, I like to just leave it alone operating on the theory that the baking soda crystals will continue to neutralize stink as I wear the jacket.

If all else fails, send your coat to New England Reproofers. They will actually remove the liner and clean it separately from the shell before sewing the two back together.

Hope this helps!


----------



## stcolumba (Oct 10, 2006)

Two weeks ago, I sent my ten year old Barbour Beaufort to New England Reproofers. Today, it came back--looking good as new! I was impressed by the good work that was done and by the quick turn around time. The price was very modest. The coat will need to be hung for a few days. Can't wait to wear it.


----------



## Mr Humphries (Apr 5, 2013)

I purchased a light brown Barbour a few years ago and as you can imagine the colour shows any dirt that accumulates. After several attempts at hand cleaning I put the jacket in the washing machine with some hippy-bollocks detergent the other half buys. It came up clean as a whistle but the folks at the Barbour factory shop wouldn't re proof it. Apparently the residues from the detergents make the wax react and bubble, the jacket would look patchy and be unevenly proofed.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

Sent mine back to Barbour last fall. I hosed it down inside first. I don't know if they do any inside cleaning before reproofing, but I just took a look and the inside is still clean and the new wax still has enough of an aroma after 11 months to bring back memories. Did a great job outside, too.


----------



## lostinaustin (Jul 27, 2005)

Febreze and sunlight helped a bit for mine, but there was still a musty smell. Just recently, I dumped it in the washing machine with a bit of oxy-clean and sportwash. Then I rewaxed it (hot wax and haidryer method). That made a huge difference in the odor.


----------



## BarbourLoz (Mar 3, 2015)

*Proceed With Caution ....!*



windsor said:


> Can you clean the cotton lining on a Barbour coat? Suppose you have dirt or odor of sweat in it. Can you rub some soap into the offending areas and blast the thing with your garden hose and cold water? Is that going to ruin it? A coat that can't be cleaned in some way seems highly impractable to me. Barbour suggests sponging with cold water. This seems like a timid method which won't produce the intended result. Anyone with experience on this topic?


Ok, this comes from the horses mouth at Simonside (Barbour repair and re-proof centre) and my experience as a country lifer for over 20 years!

The best way to clean the liner of a Barbour wax jacket is to first dampen the area with a clean garden spray bottle, then you basically sponge the lining down. A sponge is more corse than you think and it will agitate the "grubbyness".

Then .... fill up your bath with COLD water and throw your Barbour in. Afraid to? Its a foul weather rain coat ... its meant to get wet right? Ok ... mark this point well .. absolutelty no chemicals, soaps, washing up liquids or upholstery cleaners. These are all myths and will cause an array of problems on the wax ... this is a one way ticket and once its ruined there is no way back ... you have been warned my friends!

Ok, so now your Barbour has had a nice soak in the bath for about an hour. Take it out and lay it of some towels. Now take your sponge to the lining again. You'll be amazed how it comes up.

Allow it to dry naturally and keep it well away from any heat sources! A broad shouldered clothes hanger is a good bet as it gives the jacket support.
Once its dry see how the wax is. You may well need to re-proof it, especially if you live in very wet climes but hey ... its a Barbour!

Hope this helps and please ask me anything re these jackets, I know them inside and out and am really clued up on what models are suitable for what purposes.

Best wishes,

Laurie


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
BarbourLoz, welcome to AAAC and thank you for a very sensible suggestion for the care of our beloved Barbour's. I for one, am looking forward to giving the process you describe with mine...this coming summer.


----------



## Leap (Mar 4, 2015)

My personal experience (this is what I do with my own coat) is bung it in the washing machine on a cold wash with NO detergents or anything - JUST the water only). Then hang it on the line to dry on a sunny day.

Works a treat.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Clean a Barbour? 
I just brush mine down.


----------

